# Depersonalization YouTuber



## hey (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey guys! I just wanted to post some of my DP videos on here to help you if you are struggling.









I have videos on DP recovery, and tips for workplace DP. Hopefully you can be encouraged.


----------

